# BMQ (L) Reserves, June, Edmonton



## VIChris (18 May 2010)

Anyone else going? I understand there are two serials being run in Edmonton. I know there are a fair number of us coming from Vancouver Island, but not enough to fill all the spots. Where are the rest of you from?


----------



## VIChris (19 May 2010)

To clarify, I'm referring to the 31 May to 28 June period.


----------



## Brasidas (20 May 2010)

VIChris said:
			
		

> Anyone else going? I understand there are two serials being run in Edmonton. I know there are a fair number of us coming from Vancouver Island, but not enough to fill all the spots. Where are the rest of you from?



There's been a couple of BMQ & SQ serials run through the Debney armoury in Edmonton, and I'm aware of one running right now that is geared towards a high school student schedule.

Are you sure that you've got your locations right, though? I'd expect the summer training calendar to put LFWA reservists in Wainwright, rather than Edmonton, for BMQ(L)/SQ.


----------



## VIChris (20 May 2010)

Brasidas said:
			
		

> There's been a couple of BMQ & SQ serials run through the Debney armoury in Edmonton, and I'm aware of one running right now that is geared towards a high school student schedule.
> 
> Are you sure that you've got your locations right, though? I'd expect the summer training calendar to put LFWA reservists in Wainwright, rather than Edmonton, for BMQ(L)/SQ.



From the joining instructions I have: 

Land Forces Western Area Training Center Detachment Edmonton (LFWA TC Det Edm) conducts Reserve and Regular Force Individual Training and Force Generation training on behalf of LFWA TC.


----------



## RUNRMAC13 (21 May 2010)

Yeah,

I thought it was Wainright too, that's what we were told. But, like you said, according to the joining instructions we are in fact in Edmonton. I think it would be more than a $90 cab ride from EIA to Wainright.

I will clarify today


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 May 2010)

RUNRMAC13 said:
			
		

> Yeah,
> 
> I thought it was Wainright too, that's what we were told. But, like you said, according to the joining instructions we are in fact in Edmonton. I think it would be more than a $90 cab ride from EIA to Wainright.
> 
> I will clarify today



If its that far then "usually" offical transportation is used... i.e. the road cruiser will meet you in Edmonton and then take you to Wainright


----------



## dangerboy (21 May 2010)

There are two BMQ(L) being run in Edmonton (0814 & 0815) with the course dates 28 May -31 Jun.  They are being run by LFWA TC (Det Edmonton), most of the theory lectures are done in Edmonton are you come down to Wainwright for the field portion and to throw grenades.  Just read and follow your joining instructions.


----------



## Brasidas (21 May 2010)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> There are two BMQ(L) being run in Edmonton (0814 & 0815) with the course dates 28 May -31 Jun.  They are being run by LFWA TC (Det Edmonton), most of the theory lectures are done in Edmonton are you come down to Wainwright for the field portion and to throw grenades.  Just read and follow your joining instructions.



My fault for throwing that confusion into the thread in the first place. Seemed odd to me.


----------

